# Unable to format text when using Forward or Reply to All from Sent Items



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm using Outlook 2003 and when I choose to forward a message (or reply to all) from my sent items, I cannot use Bold, Italics, Underline etc. on some of them. It doesn't always happen, just on some emails, but I cannot figure out what is different about some of these emails that won't let me format when sending them.

Does anyone have any ideas? I will continue to search for the answer in the meantime.

Thank you.


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Ok figured it out, I think it's when users send email as Plain Text that I cannot format the reply or forward. Only those who send as HTML can be formatted when replying/formatting.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Right. But you can change the format. Just hit Format-->HTML from the menu to convert the text to HTML format.


----------

